# Looking to buy Bricked 3DSXL



## ferret7463 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello i'm looking to buy a Bricked old 3DS XL.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 28, 2016)

ferret7463 said:


> Hello i'm looking to buy a Bricked old 3DS XL.


Why would you want to buy something that doesn't work?


----------



## Osmosis (Jul 28, 2016)

You might be in luck... but I have no idea why you would want one other than to scrap parts/cases or do a hardmod. But that would require you have a NAND backup of the bricked system.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jul 29, 2016)

i plan to swap out my PCB becuase my 3DS took a fall it boots but both screens are shot as well as the hindge. I can barely see the games and i can hear the music.


----------



## Osmosis (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a friend who has a black screened bricked O3DSXL, but for the shipping itself you might be better off going on eBay and buying replacement parts and a new casing. There are repair kits... google it.


----------

